# C&C Online Spiel startet nicht



## Msletsplay1 (13. Februar 2015)

Hallo.

Ich habe mir das programm C&C Online runter geladen und installiert wollte jetzt das spiel Command and Conqier Tiberium Wars starten, bekomme jetzt aber aber nur das Bild gezeigt von Command and Conquer aber ins spiel geht er nicht woran kann das liegen bin etwas ratlos, habe das Spiel über Steam gekauft.


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (13. Februar 2015)

evtl mal neuinstallieren 
oder mal als admin starten das Tool könnte helfen


----------



## Msletsplay1 (13. Februar 2015)

Ich habe Windows 8 deinstalliert habe ich es schon


----------



## Msletsplay1 (13. Februar 2015)

Das Tool wird ja aufgemacht aber das Spiel wird nicht gestartet irgendwie.


----------



## Msletsplay1 (13. Februar 2015)

Hersteller:ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.
Arbeitsspeicher (RAM) 8.00 
Betriebssystem Windows 8 64 bit 
Prozessor: Intel(R) Core (TM) i5-4440 CPU @ 3.10 GHz  3.10 GHz
 das sind die Daten
 Grafikkarte ist eine NVIDIA Ge Force GTX 750 drin

Das sind meine PC Daten


----------

